# New Cadet Fitness Standards



## a.schamb (27 Oct 2010)

Has anyone else heard of this yet? I found out last parade night. 

Here's a link for anyone interested: http://www.cadets.ca/coats-saioc/cato-oaic/cato_oaic.aspx?id=110633 I guess the new test is based off of the Fitnessgram test.


----------



## crooks.a (28 Oct 2010)

Yeah, I took a look at this over the summer. It seems as if they made the running standards a little more challenging than before. Otherwise, the tests are pretty simple.


----------



## FDO (29 Oct 2010)

It says what a cadet is supposed to do but what about the Officers and CI's. Even in the cadet organization "Lead by Example" should be the #1 Rule of leadership!!


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Oct 2010)

Retired FDO said:
			
		

> It says what a cadet is supposed to do but what about the Officers and CI's. Even in the cadet organization "Lead by Example" should be the #1 Rule of leadership!!



At the very least they should be subject to the EXPRES. Actually, now that I think about it, they are. It's just not enforced.


----------



## gcclarke (29 Oct 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> At the very least they should be subject to the EXPRES. Actually, now that I think about it, they are. It's just not enforced.



DAOD 5023-2 states that members of the Cadet Organizations Administration and Training Service are required to undergo fitness testing "on an annual basis if attached, seconded or transferred on consent to the Regular Force or Primary Reserve." Ditto for rangers and the supp res.


----------



## a.schamb (29 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Yeah, I took a look at this over the summer. It seems as if they made the running standards a little more challenging than before. Otherwise, the tests are pretty simple.



It seems they took out the 2.4 km though. I'm a bit upset about this, because I have testing in a few weeks, and the Cross Country season just ended.


----------



## Northalbertan (30 Oct 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> At the very least they should be subject to the EXPRES. Actually, now that I think about it, they are. It's just not enforced.
> [/quote
> 
> Not unless seconded to a primary or reg force unit.  However, I think the standards should apply to all.  We should set the example.  I encourage all of the officers at my corps to at least meet minimum standards on their own.  Just because you aren't REQUIRED to meet the standard doesn't mean you shouldn't meet it.
> ...


----------



## Scott (30 Oct 2010)

And that's a great attitude to have, IMO. Unfortunately I see too many CIC making CADPAT look like FATPAT. Some of the Facebook profile pics out there make me shudder.


----------



## Neill McKay (31 Oct 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> And that's a great attitude to have, IMO. Unfortunately I see too many CIC making CADPAT look like FATPAT. Some of the Facebook profile pics out there make me shudder.



You don't have to look awfully hard to see the same thing done by other CF members, of course.


----------



## FDO (31 Oct 2010)

13 years I was a Military Volunteer with a Cadet Corps and not once can I ever remember ANY of the staff ever having to do a PT test. Maybe it's time to start a new trend.


----------



## Franko (31 Oct 2010)

Been volenteering with cadets since 1988. Never seen nor heard any CIL/ CIC having to perform any PT test unless it was for a specific position at a training camp for the summer.

Now that being said, I have seen some Officers out doing the PT test with their corps to lead by example.

Regards


----------



## crooks.a (31 Oct 2010)

I would say that the officers should be able to do what their Cadets are doing, so if the officer is a Plt Comd for an Adventure or Sports & Fitness course, then he/she should be able to meet and exceed the standard set for the Cadets.

Now, on the other hand, if the officer is an AdmO or a Plt Comd for more relaxed course (Rifle Coach/Drill and Ceremonial), then the fitness requirements would be more relaxed.

I know that ideally everybody should be held to the same standard, but the CIC isn't in the best physical shape, and there are a lot of great officers who would have an issue with the fitness requirements if they arose.


----------



## Scott (31 Oct 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> You don't have to look awfully hard to see the same thing done by other CF members, of course.



Thanks, Captain Obvious.

I thought since this was a *Cadet* thread that I could make a comment about the CIC, based on what I have personally obsevred. Would you like to follow me into fitness threads about PRes and RegF - we'll have the same back and forth so you can feel better and make sure you get it out there. 

Grow up.

 :


----------

